# cod liver oil for toddlers



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Those of you who give cod liver oil to your toddler.....What brand/flavor do you use? Have you had good success with your child accepting it? When did you start (what age)? How much to you give? Do you give it straight (off a spoon or a dropper) or mix it into a drink or food?

How did you decide on the brand you use? What made you decide on CLO as a supplement for your toddler?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## earthflower (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.radiantlifecatalog.com/pr.../ct/4/pid/1034 and http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/e...jsp?id=GU-1045 Ds has no problem taking it by a medicine syringe/dropper or spoon~







we started at 20mos and ds still takes it at 28mos we give him 1/2tsp daily


----------



## arniflora (Oct 23, 2005)

I give ds 1 tsp daily of Iceland Health fruit flavored (I buy it online). It's his "dessert" after dinner. I give it straight from a spoon.

We started somewhere around 18months - give or take. At first he didn't like it. I didn't push, just waited a few days and offered again. It took about a week to get him to take it daily and now he asks for more! Can't tell you how happy that makes me!


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't laugh. I know this must be a naive question - what is the health benefit of the cod liver oil? I'm curious.


----------



## insahmniak (Aug 16, 2003)

Nordic Naturals Peach

Easy Easy Easy for us. I think some adults have an aversion to drinking oils, but be careful and you won't pass that on to the kids. DD is 3 and asks for some (not Nordic - we don't get that anymore b/c we do other oils now) outta the fridge at random times. She actually likes oils and knows they are good for her. Never had a problem.

Hope you find some you like!


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

I give my dd Carlson's CLO for kids. It has a lemon taste and my dd likes it. I give her 1/2 spoon, we started at around 22 months, I think.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennedy444*
Don't laugh. I know this must be a naive question - what is the health benefit of the cod liver oil? I'm curious.

I'm in sort of the same boat as you; I don't think it's a naive question. My thinking is that the benefits have to do with EPA and DHA (it's fish oil, though I'd always heard of "cod liver oil" and thought of it as this Thing, not in the same category as "fish oil" like the capsules I took) as well as high levels of naturally occurring vitamin A and D. I never know if my daughter gets enough vitamin D (she's very fair, and we do live in a cold climate, so we're starting to cover up again) so I wondered about a vitamin supplement, then started to think (after reading a bit) that CLO might be a good source.

I guess there's a whole thing about removal of vitamins during the "deodorization" process, and that the vitamins that are back in after that (and claimed on the label) might be synthetic and not naturally occurring. Which is a problem, with vitamin A toxicity and all.

So....I thought some moms here might have considered all of that in making their choices. I've seen Nordic Naturals, Twin Lab and Carlson's in the store. I had heard that Nordic Naturals (maybe that brand?) lost their "favor" with the Weston A. Price Foundation because of removing vitamins, but their bottle now proclaims that they never add synthetic vitamins. I also got a booklet. So I wonder if that Blue Ice brand is so very superior afterall, and why.

I don't know a lot, but that's what I know about the benefits. My hope is that it will support my daughter's healthy immune system. Is that why others use it, too?


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I mix DD's cod liver oil in with her yogurt every day. It's the only way to get her to take it-- she'd reject it in any other form. Anyway, mixed with yogurt she gobbles it right up.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyC*
Those of you who give cod liver oil to your toddler.....What brand/flavor do you use? Have you had good success with your child accepting it? When did you start (what age)? How much to you give? Do you give it straight (off a spoon or a dropper) or mix it into a drink or food?

How did you decide on the brand you use? What made you decide on CLO as a supplement for your toddler?

Thanks for sharing.

My dd's holistic ped strongly recommends CLO for EVERYONE. My understanding is it contains nutrients used by the brain that aren't available anywhere else. When I took dd to her for the first time 3 or 4 months ago, she put her on it (so dd was 9 or 10 months old at the time). I think 1 tsp/day. I'm not sure, because we haven't been giving it to her because she HATES it







. I can't even tell you how much money we've spent buying all the different flavors, and they're all a no-go







. I tried mixing it with some foods but gave up. I suppose I should try again. She loves yogurt, and maybe the new strawberry flavor we bought will work with that. If that doesn't work, I may start making her smoothies and trying it in that.

BTW, the ped recommends Nordic Naturals, so that's what we're using.


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

we have been giving nordic naturals since 4 months old, sometimes rotated with some other brands...the important part being molecularly distilled because of contamination by pcps, heavy metals, etc. it's excellent for the liver, immune system, brain development (epa and dha- omega 3 fatty acids) as well as good sources for vit a and vitamin d (which most americans in the northern half of the country are difficient in.) i think our son loves it because we started so early with it. we even gave him the flavorless kind and he still asks for "codly" every day.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

We started at 15 mo straight off the spoon, he takes the same as me Blue Ice Cinnamon, he was always gung ho to take it, now I gotta watch as he gets distracted.

Shanana= I am pretty sure I had heard that it was good to start avoiding NN as they have started replacing some of the natural A and D with artificial and also lowering the vit count


----------



## ZenMamaJen (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra*
I mix DD's cod liver oil in with her yogurt every day. It's the only way to get her to take it-- she'd reject it in any other form. Anyway, mixed with yogurt she gobbles it right up.

We do it similarly, in dd's kefir smoothie in the AM.. I drink 1 tsp too, for ds.







We use the Nordic Naturals "Children's DHA" (formerly Berry Keen, formerly Peachy Keen). They seem to change the name every six months!


----------

